# Happy easter



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

I would like to wish everybody a very HAPPY EASTER.
this is a special time for many of us.a time to reflect on life and to be aware of how precious it is.a time to think about how Christ died on the cross to forgive us our sins.and a time to think about how we can make our world a better place..

Christos Anesti............


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Happy Easter Loha, ya old goat.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Happy Easter. Just got stuffed with ham. Dying eggs made me think of meth blue and angelfish eggs.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks John, and happy Easter to all of you as well.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Easter! Hope everyone's day was great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

I know it is a day late, but I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. I know I did.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Christos Anesti Loha! hahahahahahahahahahahaha remembering the greek origins huh? hahahha lol our easter starts actually early march! but im glad you already stuffed your bellies with food!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think the difference is 5 weeks this year yannis...so easter would be in early may...
here we celebrate both...and this week i will go to the stores and buy candy for my granddaughters for 75% off......


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh yeah sorry my bad! I meant to say early May! go and stuff those bags with economy candy hahhahahahahahahahhahahaa


----------

